# Which Paint should I go with?



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Can ya'll help me which one i should go with. Right now the plan is #4. But I'm starting to like the Rat rad look  :dunno: 

#1 Flat Black/Red smoothie wheels/Fat white walls









#2 Flat Black/White top/Smoothie wheels/Fat white walls









#3 Flat Black/Flaked Red top/Smoothie wheels/Fat white walls









#4 Kandy Cobalt Blue/Cross Bar hub caps/Fat white walls/Red wheels









#5 Kandy Cobalt Blue/Cross Bar hub caps/Fat white walls/Blue wheels


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TRY #4 WITH A WHITE TOP


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 28 2007, 12:00 PM~8413820
> *TRY #4 WITH A WHITE TOP
> *



SIC, How about this??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

the first one those trucks look great like that, and might spend less on it


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2007, 01:21 PM~8414129
> *the first one those trucks look great like that, and might spend less on it
> *



A lot less!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 28 2007, 02:24 PM~8414139
> *A lot less!!  :biggrin:
> *


then its a no brainer. plus im sure you got alot less looking like that rolling around already


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 28 2007, 12:25 PM~8413915
> *SIC,  How about this??
> 
> 
> ...


this one gets my vote


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 KANDY :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

#3 is badass


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Kandy Cobalt blue :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ya'll confusing me now :uh: :biggrin: 
How about #1 with the #4 wheels. Thats what it's gonna look like when I pick up my truck from the shop in a couple of weeks. I'll post the photoshop later tonight.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 1 2007, 12:13 PM~8446997
> *Kandy Cobalt blue :thumbsup:
> *



I knew you would say that Joe!! I'm still waiting for my truck to finish...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 12:00 PM~8446886
> *T T T 4 KANDY :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Aug 1 2007, 12:17 PM~8447028
> *I knew you would say that Joe!! I'm still waiting for my truck to finish...
> *


U know :biggrin: if it aint a kandy it aint a paint job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

that reminds me of my truck, ive had several differnt combos over the last 3 years


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

also did the other one up with the red wheels :cheesy:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

i like #3


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 1 2007, 02:20 PM~8447546
> *that reminds me of my truck, ive had several differnt combos over the last 3 years
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful man, love it, especially in the flat black and now in that citrus yellow


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Don't do the "A" pillars white. They look better if it is from the top of the "A" pillars back.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8448842
> *Don't do the "A" pillars white. They look better if it is from the top of the "A" pillars back.
> *



i don't know what this means...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> that reminds me of my truck, ive had several differnt combos over the last 3 years
> 
> 
> Yeah, your truck came out SICK!! Either way, Rat or your Citrus, that shit is dope. :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Aug 1 2007, 06:46 PM~8449802
> *i don't know what this means...
> *



The "A" pillars are the part on the side of the windshield. (unless I am fricked up) I would only do the part that you would cut off for a Hollywood top. I hate when people do the entire top, the same goes for a phantom top.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Aug 1 2007, 12:14 PM~8447002
> *Ya'll confusing me now  :uh:  :biggrin:
> How about #1 with the #4 wheels.  Thats what it's gonna look like when I pick up my truck from the shop in a couple of weeks.  I'll post the photoshop later tonight.
> *



Allright, This is exactly what my truck will look like when i pick it up from the shop. 
I'm probably gonna go kandy cobalt blue this winter. But for the mean time or the rest of this summer, I'll roll it like like this for now. What do you guys think of this combo? Satin Black/Fat whitewalls/Crossbar hub caps.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 1 2007, 08:00 PM~8450823
> *The "A" pillars are the part on the side of the windshield. (unless I am fricked up) I would only do the part that you would cut off for a Hollywood top. I hate when people do the entire top, the same goes for a phantom top.
> *



Are you talking about like this bro?
What do you think?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, your truck came out SICK!! Either way, Rat or your Citrus, that shit is dope. :thumbsup:
[/quote]


> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 1 2007, 05:39 PM~8448219
> *beautiful man, love it, especially in the flat black and now in that citrus yellow
> *


thanks


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Aug 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8451711
> *Allright, This is exactly what my truck will look like when i pick it up from the shop.
> I'm probably gonna go kandy cobalt blue this winter.  But for the mean time or the rest of this summer, I'll roll it like like this for now.  What do you guys think of this combo?  Satin Black/Fat whitewalls/Crossbar hub caps.
> 
> ...


that will look good. i love the rat rod look.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 2 2007, 06:12 AM~8453955
> *that will look good. i love the rat rod look.
> *



 Thanks...


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: good choice !
I have the same plan (unless I come into some extra $$$) I'll rock the flat black with mexican blanket interior, ww tires, black wheels with chrome bullet center dust cap and lug nuts. Then after I get some $$ pimp it out with wires and a nice paint/interior job for my 64 wagon


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

RAT ROD :thumbsup: 

Easy maintenance...good look


----------



## BUDDAH662 (Sep 19, 2003)

Rat it out then throw some all red spokes on it.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUDDAH662_@Aug 2 2007, 12:18 PM~8456539
> *Rat it out then throw some all red spokes on it.
> *



Whhhatttt??? :0 I've never seen that one before......


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Aug 2 2007, 01:28 PM~8456643
> *Whhhatttt???  :0  I've never seen that one before......
> *


thats the exact same thing i said. id like to see that, might look booty, but it might look tight :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUDDAH662_@Aug 2 2007, 03:18 PM~8456539
> *Rat it out then throw some all red spokes on it.
> *


ive seen it 2times and didnt care for it, keep a rally or moon style rim on it for shure


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll photoshop one later and see what that shizz look like... i dunno.. I already know it aint gonna look right for some reason :uh:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUDDAH662_@Aug 2 2007, 12:18 PM~8456539
> *Rat it out then throw some all red spokes on it.
> *



Here's a quick photoshop of it with the red spokes...










I think I will stick to this, since I already have the crossbars.


----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

HERES SOME IDEALS I HAVE THE SAME TRUCK BUT STEP SIDE IM PAINTING MINE COBALT BLUE RIGHT NOW BUT I MIGHT STILL BE GOING A DIFFERNT WAY STILL.BUT I LIKE THE FIRST ONE


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 1 2007, 02:24 PM~8447581
> *also did the other one up with the red wheels  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lol ,trick taillights :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 4 2007, 10:15 AM~8469734
> *lol ,trick taillights :biggrin:
> *


low budget build,hahaa :cheesy:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah!! I just picked up my truck from the paint shop. I went ahead and did a semi-radical paint job. Cost me a grip, but I think it's worth every penny. When is the next car show in the bay. :biggrin: 

This is what it looked liked when I drop it off for a paint job.  










And, here it is when I picked it up :biggrin:


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

First off...DAMN your a photoshop champ! But your truck..rat is where its at! Flat black, some red pinstriping, your crossbars, and roll that bitch!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@Sep 3 2007, 12:59 PM~8703087
> *First off...DAMN your a photoshop champ! But your truck..rat is where its at! Flat black, some red pinstriping, your crossbars, and roll that bitch!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Damnit!! I was trying to make ya'll believe it's a real paint job!!! U caught me!! :biggrin: :biggrin: But Thanks!! Rat will save me a lot of Mula!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammedGT (Jan 23, 2006)

HotRod Flatz, has a blue pearl.... best of both worlds, gives you that kandyish blue, plus the flat rat rod look


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 That's nice!! :0 Which one did you use?
They have the Daytona Blue Pearl and the Midnight Blue Pearl...

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflatz.aspx


----------



## SlammedGT (Jan 23, 2006)

That color is the Daytona


----------



## DetroitDirty (Aug 22, 2007)

Put some supremes and bellflower tips on it! Ratrods are played out any way. that trucks way to clean to ever be a ratrod.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

id flake that truck kady brown and gold flakes


----------



## wiCKeD- GHOST (Sep 4, 2007)

go with ur personality bro.....but hell i liked the lime green u had going theirs that looked hella sick :biggrin:


----------

